# Stuck ferrule



## Skate_Magnet (Sep 24, 2002)

Hi, this is my first attempt at building my own rod. I received my blank (Lami XC90HT), a two piece flippin' rod, but I can't seem to can the two pieces apart (~2ft butt + 6ft tip). Before I do something dumb and break the rod, what's the best way to get the butt and tip apart?
Oil? Heat?

Thanks,


----------



## USEF THE MAG (Jul 7, 2006)

*grips*

a twist and pull........... and use two of those grippy things that you use to open lids on jars......to get a good grip.....


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

I have the same problem and tried the two grippy things and still stuck. So anyone else have any ideas


----------



## rufus george (Dec 16, 2004)

RedskinFan228 said:


> I have the same problem and tried the two grippy things and still stuck. So anyone else have any ideas


a hacksaw


----------



## philr (Sep 4, 2004)

Here's a few ideas from a rod building site that might work. http://www.rodbuilding.org/read.php?2,165947,165955#msg-165955

Phil R


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

Hold up! I hate to tell you but flipping rods are not meant to come apart. The tip should slide back down into the butt section. They have a telescopic but section to make them easier to stow in bass boat rod racks. Continued pulling can jam them so the telescoping feature doesn't work.


----------



## Skate_Magnet (Sep 24, 2002)

*...*

Thx for the advice sinker man. I figured that out by accident. I was icing the join section and the tip actually slide in to the butt like you said. 
Time to order guides and stuff.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

To prevent it from stuck together again, next time rub some candle wax on the max section before connecting the 2 parts...


----------

